
Use two thumbs to avoid RSI when texting, says study - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/tech-amp-society/69461/use-two-thumbs-avoid-rsi-when-texting-says-study
======
TrevorJ
Man, if you are texting enough to get RSI, you should either A: Make more
phone calls or B: Wait till you are at a computer/face to face.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I also recommend studying hard and going on to high school, and then after
that, college.

